# SÃO PAULO: Welcome to the BIG time!



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Brazilian powerhouse rarely makes it to the bucket lists of travelers’ “must visit” cities. But make no mistake; this is one of the world’s greatest. It won’t floor you immediately with grand architecture or a pristine, scenic setting . It’s a thoroughly modern place, so it won’t even seduce you with exotic Southern-Hemisphere sensations. But you’ll undoubtedly feel intrigued, and the vibe of the place, with its irrepressible energy, will definitely rub off on you. This is a place that won’t try to seduce you. But the more you see, the more you’ll like it, I promise! 

Let's get started with a must-see: the Paulista Avenue, probably the best place to get a feel for the pulse of the city. Urban theater at its best! The architecture is really interesting; not all of it pretty, but there are some outstanding pieces of contemporary architecture!























































































sa1/media/SAO%20DIC15/DSC_0436_zpsdprnycer.jpg.html]







[/URL]

One of my favorite spots along the avenue was the Conjunto Nacional, a commercial complex built in the 1950s. I loved the mid-century retro vibe!













Besides the shops and skyscrapers, Paulista Avenue is also a cultural strip. The standout is the Sao Paulo Museum of Art, MASP. Unfortunately, the upper sections, housing the impressive permanent collection, are closed for renovations, but the undergound sections' architecture was nice enough. Great shop, too. 

























The area started life as a new neighborhood for the wealthy, and large mansions belonging to coffee barons and mining moguls lined the avenue. Very few remain, but they'll give you an idea of what it used to look like. None of them is used as a house anymore!









Perhaps the prettiest of the mansions is the Casa das Rosas (House of Roses) a cultural center devoted to poetry. It has a wonderful garden with a relaxing café, just off the hustle and bustle of the avenue. 

















The Itaú Cutural Center (Itaú is a large local bank) was a very nice suprise. It houses a wonderful collection of historical documents, books and portraits of Brazilian history. 













Less interesting, but still worth the peek, the CIESP cultural Center. 







Finally, a few impressions just off the avenue. Até logo!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from São Paulo; well done :cheers:

I wish you Merry Christmas :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great thread! If I visit Brazil, for me Sao Paulo is a must, as much as Rio.
Have a lot of internet buddies there too.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Definitely an interesting looking city.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Random images... Sao Paulo is one of the world capitals of mural art. Somehow "graffiti" doesn't reflect the quality of what you can see all over town.











Like other megalapolises, Sao Paulo has several business districts. Although Paulista Avenue and part of the old downtown area have plenty of office blocks, it is the Faria Lima Avenue and other areas close to the right bank of the Pinheiros River that have been developed more recently. I walked from Morumbi (I think!) North along Berrini Avenue, until it links up with Faria Lima. The weather wasn't great and much of the architecture wasn't memorable, but I loved this aspect of the Paulista experience! The farther North you go, the more upmarket the neighborhoods feel. 





































Octavio is one of the main purveyors of high-quality Brazilian coffee, and their main shop on Faria Lima Avenue is a great place for a break after a walk up the main skyscraper corridor. Take some of their coffee home!









Navigating such a big city can feel daunting to the first-timer but the metro system is reliable and world class, with stations providing welcome reference points and easy access to much of the city.

















The Sao Paulo Cultural Center is a large library/exhibition/performance center built on top of a series of vehicle overpasses. Great urban solution!






















The area around Luz train station is a cultural hub. The station itself is a beaux arts beauty, but the immediate area can get sketchy. Be careful!











The Estação Pinacoteca picture gallery is a wonderful place to check out modern and contemporary art. 









Also in Luz, the Museum of the Portuguese Language is a wonderfully interactive place, even if you don't speak a word of it. It sadly suffered a big fire recently. Restauration work has started. 















Just a bit South, and built on the same style as the Luz Station, the huge building of the Sala Sao Paulo, one of the city's main venues for the performing arts. 







Finally, let's check out the wonderful Museum of Sacred Art. As a fan of religious art, this was a must. I loved the Brazilian colonial take on the baroque. So similar and yet so distinct from other Catholic traditions!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The city possesses a truly impressive urban realm. And the city is definitely one I'd like to visit and explore, however in terms of personal safety it leaves a lot to be desired especially for a blonde guy like me who'd be immediately clocked as a foreigner.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Excellent showcase! Also these fine Brazilian men :drool:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

El_Greco said:


> The city possesses a truly impressive urban realm. And the city is definitely one I'd like to visit and explore, however in terms of personal safety it leaves a lot to be desired especially for a blonde guy like me who'd be immediately clocked as a foreigner.


You'd be surprised at the number of people in Latin America who are of solely European descent. Yesterday at a mall in Cartagena, we passed a group of blonde hair, blue eyed Colombian women shopping. So you won't be immediately clocked as a foreigner, no.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Maybe so, but Sao Paulo is not exactly what you'd call a safe city.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

great pics


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Sao Paulo should definately be visited on a Brazil trip, it is not so far from Rio after all. And I don't think it is that dangerous as many people might think, at least not in the central areas.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

The safety issue I could deal with, like the inhabitants....But I would be overwhelmed by the size and different culture of the city. It does intrigue me because of being a melting pot and the vibe..:hmm:kay::uh::nuts::?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I think that if you use common sense and avoid abandoned areas and slums after dark, there would be no problem. If you are not really unlucky.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Except slums, abandoned areas and general nastiness can lurk just in the next street from the fancy one.

And in the case of Rio literally nowhere is safe. The things are made worse still by the fact it's not a mere pick pocketing - these kids will not hesitate to kill.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Visiting the old downtown on a Sunday morning. Deserted! But I was able to focus on the architecture.






































The Bank of Brazil Cultural Center is one of the city’s premier institutions for the arts. Beautiful building, too. This was definitely NOT deserted! 















West of the Luz Station, the State Picture Gallery of Sao Paulo. I loved the bare architecture, which really makes the art stand out. 

































I love theaters, and going to concerts and performances. Here’s the Sala Sao Paulo, within the old Prestes train station, also near Luz. Awesome acoustics! 



















Finally, the jewel of the city’s performing arts facilities, the Municipal Theatre.


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

I like it pretty much. 
Brasil gets in my top list to visit, once.... someday?...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great presentation of Latin America's largest city! Would be interesting to visit Brazil som day, both Sao Paulo and Rio is on my wishlist.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice pictures ! I personally like the old downtown more than Avenida Paulista. MASP looks in bad shape on the outside :-(


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> Except slums, abandoned areas and general nastiness can lurk just in the next street from the fancy one.
> 
> And in the case of Rio literally nowhere is safe. The things are made worse still by the fact it's not a mere pick pocketing - these kids will not hesitate to kill.


In Sampa the favelas are further away from the city center than in Rio, so you have less of a problem of walking down the wrong street as a tourist.

That also means that the poorest tend to have longer commutes though, which is not good.


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Your photos of Sao Paulo are very nice. Great job!!!

Couple of months ago, I had a short layover at Sao Paulo airport and didn't have a chance to visit the city but next time I will definitely try to make it.


----------

